# Small towns struggle with police officer shortage



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Small towns struggle with police officer shortage 



Associated Press 




RAYMOND, N.H. (AP) — Police departments around New Hampshire are losing officers to better-paying jobs. 

The turnover rate in law enforcement statewide was 13 percent last year, the highest ever, said Keith Lohmann, director of the state Police Standards and Training Council.

He said public service jobs tend to be seen as "safe" employment, but when the economy is strong, people opt for higher-paying jobs. And many private sector jobs offer better working conditions that do not include working nights, weekends and holidays.

The problem is worst in small towns. In Raymond, where entry-level police salaries top out at $13.95 an hour, the recent loss of several officers to civilian jobs or better-paying departments has prompted selectmen to consider renegotiating the town's pay scale.

Chief David Salois said five officers have left his department in the last 18 months, leaving the town's 18-patrolman force down three officers.

In Brentwood, where officer have a new hourly salary of $15.85 this year, Lt. David Roy said retention still is a problem. His department recently lost one officer to a liquor enforcement job.

"Even with that increase, we're still trying to play catch-up to the other departments, salary-wise," he said. "For us, it's almost like we've become a training ground: officers come here, get trained and stay for a year or two before going to another department."

That sounds familiar to Fremont police Chief Neil Janvrin, who two of this three part-time officers are leaving. One is taking a job with the Salem Police Department; the other in the National Guard. Janvrin said the lack of benefits for part-time officers is a big factor in the turnover rate.

He and the other chiefs said serving as a training ground can be costly. They estimate the cost of uniforms, salary and the hiring process at more than $40,000 per recruit hired.

"We could actually save money if we paid people better, and I know there are a lot of other departments in the same boat," Roy said.

In larger city departments, the turnover rate is relatively low. Manchester, Concord and Nashua report that a very small percentage of their officers leave, and those that do are mostly retirements. According to the New Hampshire Municipal Association, Concord's 2005 wage scale for police officer ranged from $18 to $24, Manchester's from $18.66 to $32.76 and Nashua's from $16.92 to $26.33.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Top out at $13.95 and hour? The armed guard at the jewlery store in Concord makes $14.00 to start... :ermm:


""Even with that increase, we're still trying to play catch-up to the other departments, salary-wise," he said. "For us, it's almost like we've become a training ground: officers come here, get trained and stay for a year or two before going to another department.""

Thats true most places... very few people are lucky (or connected) enough to land a job at thier first choice department, first time around.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

While the small town pay sucks, so does your career growth opportunities. If you're in a NH PD with a Chief and only ONE Sergeant that is 30 years old there's not a whole lot of ladder movement happening there. Then there's also specialty options you can get at bigger PD's - Detective, K9, Motorcylce, SRO.. etc... Small towns have been breeding grounds for many years. If small towns want to keep their people, they should look for 40+ year olds that have already "had their fun" and just want to finish their career fairly quietly but can still give 10-15 more years.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Small towns have been breeding grounds for many years. If small towns want to keep their people, they should look for 40+ year olds that have already "had their fun" and just want to finish their career fairly quietly but can still give 10-15 more years.[/QUOTE]

Exactly what I was thinking. I was seriously thinking that when I retire out of L.A., I could come "back home" to do just that. That is, if anyone would have me!


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Funny thing is, I am one of those very guys they are talking about...I work at one of those two depts. Matter of fact I was riding with one of the interviewees today...I happen to not mind the small town thing too much. Just the pay sucks, selectman won't allow overtime or let us fulltimers work holidays, cuz we get doubletime, partimers get straight pay. love the guys, and the PD. What it comes down to is if you make stops and get contact, you will have action. It's all what you make of it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Fran - check you're PM's...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LA Copper - SGT Grunt
By the time you guys hit retirement age; you're blood will be so thin you'll be running back to sunny LA and LV the minute the mercury hits 20°...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Self inflicted wounds..... They need to pay more. Law enforcement should professionalize the salaries. Move them up to 40-45k for a base and get on with it. It is not just small towns it is everywhere. There are cities where no one wants to be Chief. The guys can't afford the cut in pay and the BS that comes along. The private sector offers more money and less stress.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> LA Copper - SGT Grunt
> By the time you guys hit retirement age; you're blood will be so thin you'll be running back to sunny LA and LV the minute the mercury hits 20°...


Very true, but I'm willing to give it a try! Plus, I hit my 20 in less than 3 years so you never know!


----------

